# Elvis!!



## LoveMyRabbit0910 (Feb 26, 2010)

I love my Bunny..he's the most special thing to me. He's a sweet rabbit, who'd never hurt anybody. I never had a rabbit before Elvis, and for a long time, I really wanted one. Maybe this wasn't the best way for me to look for a rabbit, but I posted an ad on Craigslist. For a while, I had some people online messing with me, getting my hopes up, making me so excited to finally get a rabbit, but they weren't being serious. It really frustrated me. Then, I saw an ad that someone had posted about having 2 rabbits that they really had to give up. So, I answered the ad, and finally, I found someone that was real! For a while there I was thinkin', maybe I just wasn't meant to get a rabbit. I was very happy when I finally did. For a couple months, I actually had 2 bunnies..Elvis and Priscilla. But, I had to give Priscilla up, because she attacked everyone in my house,except me. We all felt that it just wasn't fair for everyone to have to be afraid of her. We still keep in touch with the person we gave Priscilla to (and we did let them know she attacks!) and she's doing very well over there. I have a feeling she was an outdoor rabbit and liked being outside, instead of inside. 

I've had Elvis for almost 5 months now. He's never bitten anyone or went after anyone. He loves attention...and being around people. I recently just bought him a new cage...it's a lot bigger then his old one..he loves this one! He jumps up on the shelf that's in the cage, he plays with the bell that's on his k-bob..sometimes he wakes me up at night, because of all that noise, doesn't bother me, though, because I know he's happy and having fun. He enjoys running up and down steps. He follows me around a lot. He's just a joy to be around.


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 26, 2010)

Elvis sounds amazing! Can't wait to see photos!


----------



## LoveMyRabbit0910 (Feb 26, 2010)

Right now, I'm kind of having trouble posting pictures, so I'm gonna send a few links!

http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm95/cool1gurl/adorable.jpg

http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm95/cool1gurl/cutie.jpg

http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm95/cool1gurl/bhj.jpg

http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm95/cool1gurl/sniffin.jpg

http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm95/cool1gurl/Picture5.jpg

The last picture is of his new cage! I have more pictures that I will occasionally post as well.


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 26, 2010)

Such a cute face! Elvis is so handsome! I love the 3rd photo.
Usually the tag that has the


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 26, 2010)

Very cute bunner!

If you send your pics through photobucket, or a host imaging site, you may fix your problem, here anyway. Did you see our thread on that?


Here's a thead from ourChat aboutthe forumon how to post pics that might help you:

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=25443&forum_id=66


----------



## hln917 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi! Welcome to the forum and congrats on being a new bunny slave! Elvis is so adorable! How old is he?

What part of Jersey are you in? I'm in Warren County. How are you liking all this snow?


----------



## LoveMyRabbit0910 (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks! Elvis is a little over a year old. I live in Camden County. The first snowstorm we had was fun...but, now it's just starting to get on my nerves. How about you?


----------



## hln917 (Feb 26, 2010)

We had over 2 feet of snow the last 2 days. I'm sure by tomorrow I'll have cabin fever.


----------



## LoveMyRabbit0910 (Mar 3, 2010)

Some More Photos of Elvis..taken 3 days ago!


----------



## Yield (Mar 3, 2010)

aww what a lovely story  i'm glad your found the right bun! he's adorable <3


----------



## LoveMyRabbit0910 (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks!! Yeah, he is adorable! =)


----------



## Cabrissi (Mar 4, 2010)

What a cutiepie! Got to love the bunny magic they weave on our hearts!


----------



## LoveMyRabbit0910 (Mar 4, 2010)

Yeah, animals are so special!


----------



## LoveMyRabbit0910 (Mar 5, 2010)

Some Elvis Videos!! The last one is a slideshow I made of picz of him! =) The videos were made 2day! 

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/Jbjbt6lDWdk&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/qaIHxf1W_1c&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/bh8D4BkdYx0&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## katt (Mar 24, 2010)

How is elvis doing?

would love to see more photos!


----------



## LoveMyRabbit0910 (Mar 24, 2010)

Elvis is doing great! 

I'll post more pictures ASAP.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 24, 2010)

cute bunny--looks like our Commander Bun-Bun


----------



## LoveMyRabbit0910 (Apr 1, 2010)

Here's some more pictures of my beautiful bunny, Elvis!! =)


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 1, 2010)

He is so adorable!


----------



## LoveMyRabbit0910 (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks!

He always looks like he's posing for the camera...it's so cute! =)


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 1, 2010)

One handsome bun!


----------



## LoveMyRabbit0910 (Apr 4, 2010)

I hope everyone's having a great Easter so far!! I'm having a great one..spending lots of time with my Bunny. I just bought a playpen for him last night...and put him in there for the first time today. He loved it! I let him outside first, but it seemed as though he was too hot out there, so I brought him in the living room. I took a few pictures of him today that I'd like to share with you all.


----------



## hln917 (Apr 4, 2010)

Happy Easter to you too! I was just talking to hubby about either building or buying him apen sothe bunscan play outside. How did Elvis like the grass? He's so adorable, still has that baby face!


----------



## LoveMyRabbit0910 (Apr 4, 2010)

Well, he didn't really touch the grass. I put a sheetunder the playpenso that he didn't touch the ground. He didn't seem too happy being outside..I think the sun was too bright and it was too hot for him. He loved being in the living room, though. I'm glad I got him the playpen..he enjoys playing in it.

Something I'm wondering, is about his poops. They seem to be stuck together a lot..last time I took him to the vet, she said it's nothing to worry about, he's just not eating the right poops. I think there's more to it then that, though. Is there something I can do to stop that from happening?


----------



## juju (Apr 4, 2010)

:wave:hi i have 2 mini lops called elvis and priscilla!!!! what a coincidence :biggrin2:


----------



## LoveMyRabbit0910 (Apr 4, 2010)

That's so cool! =) I wish I could've kept Priscilla, but I guess some things just aren't meant to be.


----------



## Amy27 (Apr 4, 2010)

Elvis is so cute! 

I would post in the infirmary about his poops. Sometimes my rabbits are stuck together if they are molting and ingesting more fur. But I would post there and you will get lots of good responses.


----------



## LoveMyRabbit0910 (May 18, 2010)

Here are some updated pictures of my bunny, Elvis..just taken yesterday, 5-17-10!!! He's doing great! =)


----------



## hln917 (May 18, 2010)

:wave:Hi Elvis! Still adorable.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 28, 2010)

What a cute little guy!


----------



## LoveMyRabbit0910 (Aug 5, 2010)

Hey Guys! It's been a while since I've given you all a update on Elvis! I just wanted to say he's still doing great. Looks perfectly healthy. He's due for another vet appointment on the 17th of August, though. Hope I can get him there.

I just made a video of him, and one with my birds! Check them out! 


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aOKUGQcWwf8[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TpXOrt-b4bQ[/ame]


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 5, 2010)

He's got such a beautiful white chest!


----------



## LoveMyRabbit0910 (Nov 3, 2010)

Here's a few new pictures of Elvis. And, a link to a video on youtube of my Bunny running around me in circles. It's soooo cute. Check it out!

Elvis is doing great. He's been so happy and healthy. I love him to pieces. He's my pride & joy. I've had him for over 13 months now. He makes me happy. 











[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDvQxdf73A0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDvQxdf73A0[/ame]


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 5, 2010)

What a cute video of him! It was cute when he was running there was just this brown blur.


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 5, 2010)

He is soooooo adorable :heartbeat:


----------



## LoveMyRabbit0910 (Nov 5, 2010)

Thank you!!!


----------



## LoveMyRabbit0910 (Mar 17, 2011)

So...the other day, I gave my bunny a bath for the first time ever. It was my first ever time giving a bunny a bath, really. I was so nervous, because first, I didn't know how he would react. I know he hates being picked up. And, second, I hear it's so easy for rabbits to get sick. If I didn't get him dry enough, he could've gotten sick. But...everything turned out fine. He didn't get as scared as I thought. I got him really dry. It's been a few days now and he still seems great! Luckily, that was my last time giving him a bath for a very long time!


----------



## Nela (Mar 17, 2011)

He's so cute! I'm glad it went well. Does he still love you or have you offended him forever by bathing him now?


----------



## LoveMyRabbit0910 (Mar 17, 2011)

lol! I was worried about that for a while. But, I gave him a treat right after for being such a good boy, and he gave me a kiss. So, I guess he forgave me!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 19, 2011)

Why did you give your bun a bath? Did he have a poopy bottom? Rabbits don't need baths, they are very clean animals that constantly groom themselves like cats.


----------



## LoveMyRabbit0910 (Mar 19, 2011)

Yeah, he was having a poopy bottom for a little while. He's all better now!


----------



## Nela (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm glad you've been forgiven


----------



## LoveMyRabbit0910 (Jul 20, 2011)

Well, I just got my Bunny a brand new cage today. He seems to love it! My Elvis is very spoiled. I give him everything. I'm planning on making a vet appointment for him sometime in August. There doesn't seem to be any problems with him, but I want him to get a check-up anyway. Here's some pics of his new cage, & also a ka-bob I got for him today.


----------



## rabbitgeek2011 (Jul 26, 2011)

Cute rabbit and I love the name by the way!


----------



## LoveMyRabbit0910 (Oct 13, 2011)

I should update this blog more often!! Here's some picz I took of my Bunny tonight on 10/12/11.  He's so handsome..especially when it looks like he's looking at my computer screen, lol! I had him out for a while tonight & he had fun. He really enjoyed sniffing/licking me tonight. I made a few videos of him, too..& in one, you could see him sniffing & licking my hand, haha. Well, here's links to the videos! Enjoy!!

[ame=http://youtu.be/BYLFqm39Fc0]http://youtu.be/BYLFqm39Fc0[/ame]

[ame=http://youtu.be/W3_4RLkaqFs]http://youtu.be/W3_4RLkaqFs[/ame]


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 16, 2011)

Such a cutie!


----------



## LoveMyRabbit0910 (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks WabbitDad! 

Here's a few more pictures I just took tonight! And 2 video links!

[ame]http://youtu.be/qRB7zSPx1Jk[/ame]

[ame]http://youtu.be/rIWvUzbH21M[/ame]





[/img]


----------



## LoveMyRabbit0910 (Apr 20, 2012)

I made a "Like" facebook page for my bunny. If you have a facebook page, please "like" it! Thank you!
http://www.facebook.com/ElvisTheBunBun

http://s294.photobucket.com/albums/mm95/cool1gurl/?action=viewÂ¤t=Picture149.jpg

http://s294.photobucket.com/albums/mm95/cool1gurl/?action=viewÂ¤t=ElvisNewCage-1.jpg

http://s294.photobucket.com/albums/mm95/cool1gurl/?action=viewÂ¤t=Picture166.jpg

Here's some new pics! The last one is Elvis's stuffed rabbit toy from pet-rabbit-toys.com. He loves toys!


----------

